# 65 Sting Ray Deluxe fork and ape hangers?



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hey all, new to the forum, just picked up my first Sting Ray today.  A Deluxe Flamboyant Green '65 long frame (frame only).  I've always been into clunkers (have a '37, '39, and a '41) so this is new to me but I had to have it.  I need a fork, preferably forged 65-68 ish?  Anyone have one or where can I find one?  Don't care about color or chrome.  Also, I'd like some BIG ape hangers, looks like the standard are 14" butterfly bars?  Not allot of information out there, was hoping you all could help drop some knowledge on the subject.  thanks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 8, 2021)

Peter Levelle said:


> Hey all, new to the forum, just picked up my first Sting Ray today.  A Deluxe Flamboyant Green '65 long frame (frame only).  I've always been into clunkers (have a '37, '39, and a '41) so this is new to me but I had to have it.  I need a fork, preferably forged 65-68 ish?  Anyone have one or where can I find one?  Don't care about color or chrome.  Also, I'd like some BIG ape hangers, looks like the standard are 14" butterfly bars?  Not allot of information out there, was hoping you all could help drop some knowledge on the subject.  thanks!View attachment 1459229



Welcome, great choice for a build love the green. I too have been in search of a '68 fork. They are out there and luckily many forks will fit that bike. The earlier the dated fork the more$ but IMO getting a matching set is worth it making the bike more desirable if you choose to sell it. The handle bars that would have been on that bike are very desirable and do not come up that often. They would be the widest of the Schwinn apes and only offered for a few years. Like the '65 fork the bars are out there you just have to keep hunting. You can post in the wanted section here on the site there may be a member holding the 2 items. I have seen the bars on ebay recently and if I was wanting them you will pay up. Real nice sets can go up near $200/300. Don't forget you can use a any shwinn 20 inch middleweight fork even girls but it will need to be shortened. You will be in good company a lot of Stingray guys on here. Great build ideas and knowledge if you want to make it as original as possible. Good luck and looking forward to seeing more of your bike


----------

